# updated from IE5 to IE8, now scroll bar missing in Dish Remote Access grid guide



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

I had been using IE5 and decided to update to IE8 yesterday.
(can't use Firefox, since more than 60% of the websites that 
I frequently visit do not support Firefox browser) 

After I started using IE8, I noticed a strange problem when I
use the Dish Remote Access website. If I view the grid guide,
the scroll bar on the right of the grid guide is grayed out. I 
can scroll up/down only by turning the mouse wheel, which 
takes much longer. At first, I thought it was the zoom setting
on the bottom right corner, but it said 100%....

I logged off and logged in with Firefox... the scroll bar is there
as usual....

Is there some setting in IE8 that I need to change in order
to bring the scroll bar back in the grid guide? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure what sites you visit but my experience is no where near 60% with FireFox... 

So now on to the issue. 

1. I am not aware of any setting relating to scroll bars. 
2. I have IE8 at home and I don't recall running into this issue. 
3. I highly recommend installing multiple browsers for just this reason. If you run into an issue, the other browser can provide a work around or validate the issue might not be browser related. 

I would recommend installing Chrome or FF3 and see if you see the same thing. 

Oh.. and thank you for moving of IE5. I am shocked that you did not run into sites that did not work there... You should have been running into all sorts of style related issues I would have suspected. 

Well that is my advice...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I use both IE8 and FF3, no problems, and I just opened both up to view the dish.sling.com website, right now, no problems with the gray bar. 
Do you have a HD only content on or HD only content on only sports or movies?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I've seen recommendations that say to make sure you compatibility mode enabled in IE8.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've had the same issue on Dish Remote Access with IE8. No scroll bar. Switched to compatibility mode just now and the scroll bar is there. 

Thanks!


----------

